# Cyp parviflorum v pubescens



## Wendy (Jun 13, 2015)

I got another of these from John a few weeks ago. It's planted in the woodland section of our garden along with the ferns, trilliums, hellebore, hostas, jack-in-the-pulpit and mayapple. Please excuse the stuff that looks like grass in the garden....it's actually sprouted birdseed (grain) and I work constantly to keep ahead of it. Messy birdies!


----------



## John M (Jun 13, 2015)

Beautiful, Wendy! I like the pouch shape on that clone.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 13, 2015)

Nice. I like clones with more yellow sepals and petals. In your climate it should grow into a nice big clump too.


----------



## Marco (Jun 14, 2015)

Good one Wendy. Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2015)

That's cool to see the Cyp in the middle of the other woodland plants Wendy.

We "reforested" about 1/2 of our property years ago, but I have yet to throw any Cyps in it.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 14, 2015)

This is just a small area of our garden but it definitely has room for a few more Cyps.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 14, 2015)

Good work, on the plant and the yard!


----------



## majorsm (Jun 16, 2015)

Beautiful! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 16, 2015)

what a lovely yard!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2015)

Cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Clark (Jun 16, 2015)

Nice. No weeds.


----------



## Clark (Jun 16, 2015)

Nice. No weeds.


----------



## Clark (Jun 16, 2015)

I stutter.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 16, 2015)

Clark said:


> Nice. No weeds.




Nope....we have a guy who cares for the lawn....spreads weed killer and fertilizer. Hubby and I cut and trim the lawn though. No stinkin' dandelions for us! :viking: :fight:


----------



## John M (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey! I like Dandelions! They're purdy.


----------



## Clark (Jun 17, 2015)

Wendy said:


> No stinkin' dandelions for us!



Same here. 
I smile ear to ear when I mow.


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 18, 2015)

nice one Wendy,I was by your town awhile ago and did not relize you lived there


----------



## abax (Jun 18, 2015)

Wendy, you have such a neat garden...and the birds 
ARE messy eaters. We have sunflower seeds sprouting
all over the place. I love ferns and hosta planted together.


----------



## RNCollins (Jun 19, 2015)

Wendy,

The deer don't eat your Hostas?

We've given up growing Hostas because of the deer.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 19, 2015)

Yep, we have piggy birdies. Especially the grackles....I could smack those greedy things!

Russell...you were through Arthur? If you're ever this way again let me know.

Carol...no deer problems here. We have a fully fenced yard and are in town so deer don't want to come in this far. 

I'll post a few garden shots in a separate thread. We moved here from a postage stamp lot in a city....now we have a nice yard and lots of garden. Love it!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 19, 2015)

Wendy said:


> Yep, we have piggy birdies. Especially the grackles....I could smack those greedy things!
> 
> Russell...you were through Arthur? If you're ever this way again let me know.
> 
> ...



I have lots of hostas -- and lots of deer. The time they like to munch on the hosts is when they are emerging swirls. That's when I spray the plants with a deer repellent. It works, if I catch the growth before the deer find them.

Wendy, I echo your move, from a city postage stamp yard to a lovely spot for lots of green things.


----------

